# Delta 6" Jointer Model 37-96



## Glenn Padgett (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone Know how to find the lever that sets depth for this model jointer? Delta sites state that the part is no longer made - discontinued. email is [email protected]. The Model Number was misquoted. It is 37-196.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

No, but you should be able to fabricate one fairly easily.


----------



## Glenn Padgett (Oct 9, 2013)

*Delta 6" Jointer*

Thank you for the suggestion. If there are no sources for purchasing the lever, I will fabricate one.:thumbsup: Hope to keep all of my fingers!!!

Glenn


----------



## eznaz (Nov 18, 2012)

possibly here http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-37196-type-jointer-parts-c-3275_7655_13883.htmlhttp://
good luck!


----------

